How will life change post-Covid? - sam_lowry_
======
sharken
If you live in Bangladesh then Corona within the country will not be an issue,
population of 165M with 17 Corona deaths registered. Median age is 27.6 years
by the way.

Trade with other countries probably will be affected in a big way.

------
devy
you should rename it to

    
    
       Ask HN: How will life change post-Covid?

